

Show HN: A Chrome extension I wrote to filter out inane comments on any website. - cfinke
http://www.chrisfinke.com/comment-snob/

======
anigbrowl
I love it, and am glad to see you're planning on adding specific words next.
Also, appreciate the concise and helpful docs on adding new rules.

Two things I'd like, one simple & one hard:

\- hide level option: level 1 would be comments as they're hidden at present (
_Comment hidden - excess stupidity. show?_ ), level 0 would be to just hide
them completely, with just a 'some comments were hidden' notification at the
top.

\- a 'hide this comment' option that either locally or back on the server
would try to infer new rules from the common features of manually-hidden
comments. And hey, why don't you throw in a universal semantic classifier on
the side, because that would be easy...oh wait.

Great work. I think you have the seed of a great product here.

